# spot beam sat 116



## rayo1835 (Jan 2, 2008)

i woul like to get canal de las estrellas frequency 3040 h sat 116
i have 10 foot c-band & coolsat 5000 it was free now is encrypted 
i can not get signal on that frequency with my coolsat but yes i ca get the other chanels that are not encrypted and good signal , so the dish is point to the right sat ,
i would like to buy a diferent box, but what tipe of box should i buy and who is the provider of those channels so i can pay for 
before i buy aquipment how can i find out there is signal where i live, i live
on scranto, pa 
tank you !


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I don't know whether that channel's available for purchase in the US. It's part of an encrypted group on a C-band transponder; that's what you usually see on signals designed to go to cable systems.

My advice would be to go to the source: http://www.televisanetworks.tv/index.asp Ask if there's any way to subscribe from Pennsylvania. You'll either find out for sure that there's no hope, or you'll get a pleasant surprise.


----------

